# Kennt jemand die Gaami Gbr aus Freiburg?



## bellybo (10 November 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

bevor ich auf eine mögliche Abzocke reinfalle, wollte ich gerne mal in die Runde fragen, ob hier jemand die Gaami Gbr aus Freiburg kennt?
Internetseite: www.gaami.net und www.gaami.co

Wenn die Domain-Age-Tools richtig funktionieren, sind die Domains gerade mal ca. 1 Monat alt.

Die Firma sucht derzeit im Netz nach freiberuflichen Mitarbeitern zur Dateneingabe. Sie verlangen von Bewerbern die Zusendung eines Personalausweis-Scans (unbearbeitet). 

Firmendaten laut Impressum:

Angaben gemäß § 5 TMG

GAAMI GbR
Berliner Allee 2
79114 Freiburg im Breisgau

Kontakt:
Telefon: 0221 291975 96
E-Mail: [email protected]

Vertreten durch: 
 Johann Gerling

Ich finde im Netz keinerlei Infos zu dieser Firma (und das obwohl laut eigener Webseite große Kunden betreut werden wie z.b. Microsoft, Allianz, Siemens, usw.

Wer weiß mehr darüber?


----------



## jupp11 (10 November 2019)

Außer zwei "Profilen" des angeblichen CEO  in Xing und linkedin   gibt es nicht den leisesten Hinweis.
Anonym registrierte Domain: Finger weg!
Die Telefonnummer hat eine  Kölner Vorwahl. Es meldet sich  GAAMI mit Ansage,  dass man im Umbau sei
Wo und wie  sucht denn der angebliche Laden im Netz? über Spam?

Interessanterweise hat schon mal jemand nach der Adresse gesucht...


> Berliner Allee 2
> 79114 Freiburg im Breisgau





			Searching the map / Development / OpenStreetMap Forum
		


und eine schöne Zweizimmerwohnung wirdfür die  Adresse   angeboten:





						2-Zimmer-Wohnungen mieten & vermieten: 2-Raum-Wohnungen
					

Finde eine passende 2-Zimmer-Wohnung in Deiner Stadt: Jetzt in aktuellen Mietangeboten aus Deiner Stadt stöbern & Traumwohnung finden.



					www.quoka.de


----------



## Onioni (13 November 2019)

Bin ebenfalls auf die gestoßen über indeed...lass die finger davon das ist zu 100% betrug...die wollen das man den perso den schickt, ohne schwärzen(was schonmal ein nogo ist)...zuden schreiben die,dass danach ein konto bei der commerzbank eröffnet wird, was auch ein indiz ist dass es betrug ist...bei mir stimmen die mail-addressen aus indeed nicht mal den die ich danach bekommen habe überein(so heißt es einmal [email protected] und einmal bewerber @gaa-mai)...auch die website ist relativ schlicht gehalten....ich kopiere mal die mail die ich bekommen habe hier rein:

Vielen Dank für deine Bewerbung als Helfer zum KI-Training. Wir freuen uns, dir mitteilen zu können, dass wir uns für dich entschieden haben. Wir möchten dich herzlich als künftigen Mitarbeiter/in unseres Unternehmens begrüßen.

Zum weiteren Vorgehen:
Wir benötigen folgendes Formular von dir ausgefüllt zurück und eine Kopie oder Fotografie deines Personalausweises (Vor- und Rückseite und mit allen vier Ecken sichtbar). Das Mindestalter beträgt 18 Jahre.

Formular:
Vorname, Geburtsname,  Familienname
Wohnanschrift
Straße, Hausnummer
PLZ, Ort
Staatsangehörigkeit
Geburtsort:
Geburtsdatum:
Telefonnummer


Anschließend bekommst du von uns einen Vertrag über die Mitarbeit in Teilzeit. Diesen bitte gegenzeichnen. Um Zeit und Ressourcen zu schonen setzen wir auf elektronische Signaturen zur Vertragsunterzeichnung.
Du erhältst eine Bezahlung von bis zu 15 Euro pro Stunde auf Basis einer flexiblen Wochenarbeitszeit von 5 bis 20 Stunden. Die Arbeitszeit wird mit unserem Verwaltungssystem abgestimmt und berücksichtigt auch die Einarbeitungszeit. Du wirst erstmals an einem kurzen Webinar teilnehmen, in dem dir alles Nötige in einfachen Schritten erklärt wird.
Die Vertragsdauer ist projektbezogen unbefristet und setzt eine zweimonatige Probezeit voraus. Weiterhin hast du auch die Option, auf eine unbefristete Übernahme in Voll- und Teilzeit sowie an weiterführenden Projekten zu arbeiten.

Nach der Vertragsunterzeichnung erhältst du deinen persönlichen Zugriff auf unser Mitarbeiterportal. Hier findet nach der Einweisung deine Arbeit statt. Es werden dir Aufgaben zugeschrieben, wie das Sortieren von KI-Generierten Bildern nach bestimmten Kriterien.

Schau bitte auf unsere KI-Trainingsseite für Bewerber [Link entfernt weil malwareverseucht] Hier findest du weitere Informationen dazu.

Unser Mitarbeiterportal erfasst deine Arbeitszeit und schreibt dir dein Gehalt gut.  Dabei gibt es einen 50 Euro Willkommensbonus, welcher dir nach erfolgreichem Abschluss des Einführungs-Webinars gutgeschrieben wird. Dein Gehalt kannst du wöchentlich auszahlen lassen. Damit das Gutschreiben und Auszahlen automatisch und in Echtzeit funktioniert, arbeiten wir mit der Commerzbank zusammen.

Dort erstellst du dein persönliches Gehaltskonto, welches an unser Mitarbeiterportal gekoppelt wird. Im Anschluss kannst du dort alle Zahlungen verwalten und deine Konto- und Gehaltsübersicht einsehen.

Wir hoffen, dass auch du dich für uns entschieden hast. Bitte melden dich bis zum 15.11.2019 zurück, ob du die Stelle annehmen möchtest.

Bei Fragen kannst du dich jederzeit an uns wenden. Wir freuen uns auf gute Zusammenarbeit.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Marion Bauer

modedit: Link entfernt


----------



## Onioni (13 November 2019)

Gab bei indeed zwei stellenanzeigen...eine aus potsdam und eine aus dresden...hatte mich bei beiden beworben..daraufhin wurde die eine in dresden wo drin stand das die von gaami gbr ist gelöscht...hatte dann ne mail von der stellenanzeige aus potsdam von günther buttner gbr(gam-ai) bekommen...mail kam dann von einer adresse mit @gaami aus freiburg...also das ist safe betrug


----------



## sontobi (13 November 2019)

Sooooo und hier bin ich!
Nicht Informiert und Vorbildlich die E-Mail, mit Perso zurückgesendet.
Was passiert jetzt?


----------



## Onioni (13 November 2019)

Die werden sich denke mal bei dir melden und dann wollen die dass du n konto eröffnest...das auf keinen fall machen...grundsätzlich niemals, egal wie seriös(auch wenns zb deutschebahn ist) niemals den perso verschicken...zumindestens nicht ungeschwärzt.


Habe gelesen, dass die mit dem perso dann identifikationsraub begehen und dann, wenn du das konto eröffnet hast, zugriff auf das konto haben und dann zb fake ebay angebote verkaufen und dann dass geld einfach behalten...dann hast du den ärger an der backe...

Wäre interessant wenn du deren antwort hier mal reinposten würdest wenn du sie hast. Ich hab spaßeshalber mal eine mail den geschrieben wo ich fake adresse etc reingeschrieben hab und gesagt habe den perso hätte ich im moment nicht bei mir.. mal schauen was kommt

Falls es wirklich ernst wird melde dich bei polizei oder verbraucherschutz


----------



## Hippo (13 November 2019)

Im schlimmsten Fall wird bei einer Bank ein Konto auf Deinen Namen eröffnet und als Durchlaufkonto für Geldwäsche oder andere Verschleierungsaktionen benutzt.
Auffällig waren was das angeht in D die N26-Bank und in GB die Monese.








						Smartphonebank: Betrüger sollen Hunderte Konten von N26 für Geldwäsche genutzt haben
					

Einem Medienbericht zufolge könnten die Probleme bei der Berliner Smartphonebank größer sein als bisher bekannt. Betrüger sollen knapp 400 Konten eröffnet haben.




					www.handelsblatt.com
				



Könnte auch sein dass an anderer Stelle Accounts zu Bestellzwecken eingerichtet werden.


----------



## sontobi (13 November 2019)

Guten Tag,
ich bitte sie Unverzüglich meine persönlichen Daten zu löschen.
Sollte dies nicht geschehen und ich weiter von ihnen Kontaktiert werden, werde ich mich
Mit meinem Anwalt in Verbindung setzen müssen.

Ich wünsche ihnen noch viel Glück in dem was sie auch immer versuchen zu fabrizieren.

 Mit freundlichen Grüßen Tobias

Antwort:

Guten Tag Tobias,
es tut mir leid zu hören, dass du das Jobangebot abgelehnt hast. Allerdings kann ich den Grund nicht nachvollziehen, warum du vor hast einen Anwalt einzuschalten. Ich würde mich daher sehr über dein Feedback freuen, was dir missfallen ist.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Marion Bauer

Der Rest vorher ist wie bei euch.


----------



## wrdlbrmpfts (20 November 2019)

Als Antwort würde ich mal ne Websaite mit türkischen Schimpfwörtern googlen, das passende zurückschicken und hier posten was passiert.


----------



## johnwolf (20 Dezember 2019)

hallo die websiten sind tot

mein freund hat sich da angemeldet und Konto eröffnet mit seinem perso etc, 
dann wrude via eBay material verkauft, und jemand wollte 1500e überweisen, das die betrüger dann abschöpfen wollten.

jetz die frage, wie kommen die Halunken an die bankdaten, wie können die das Konto danach plündern.
das läuft ja alles auf mein freund und nur er hat zugriff

?


----------



## Hippo (20 Dezember 2019)

johnwolf schrieb:


> wie kommen die Halunken an die bankdaten, wie können die das Konto danach plündern.



Thread lesen hilft


----------



## johnwolf (20 Dezember 2019)

du meinst das

Dort erstellst du dein persönliches Gehaltskonto, welches an unser Mitarbeiterportal gekoppelt wird. Im Anschluss kannst du dort alle Zahlungen verwalten und deine Konto- und Gehaltsübersicht einsehen.

und jez, was heisst das, ich muss in "deren" onlineportal meine ebank Konto Daten hinterlegen, na und ist doch trozdem nur eine einmalige tan


----------

